# New Bay Bridge



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone bike the new bike/pedestrian path on the Bay Bridge yet?

How did you get there?


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I haven't tried, yet, but, the bike path on the new bridge only goes out for two miles then abruptly ends. It doesn't reach the island, yet. Glad I didn't try driving to the island to ride into Oakland (I live on the SF side) before I found this out. It'll be spring of 2016 before that part is completed.


----------



## chidonchea (Jul 14, 2008)

Bay Bridge Bike Path From West Oakland BART - YouTube
Took the BART train from San Francisco to West Oakland to check out the new Bay Bridge Bike Path. The route from West Oakland has no bike route markings and very heavy truck traffic from the Port of Oakland. The safer choice would be from the MacArthur BART Station west on 40th Street to the Emeryville Bike Path.


----------



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

awesome video! does look a bit confusing getting there from west oakland. may have to give emeryville a try. thanks for posting


----------



## Buzkil (Dec 20, 2011)

If coming from West Oakland Bart take this route to Ikea where the Emeryville path starts. (It takes you up Mandela Parkway, safer in my opinion)

http://goo.gl/maps/FgIpK


----------



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

i dont take bart, except for bay to breakers. but do they allow bikes on at certain times only?


----------



## Buzkil (Dec 20, 2011)

philipw33 said:


> i dont take bart, except for bay to breakers. but do they allow bikes on at certain times only?


They are testing unrestricted bikes until December.

Bikes on BART


----------

